# How to repair SMALL nick/scratch on LCD screen ??



## xmguy

Hello,

Today I was pulling a cord from the front of my Vizio LCD TV and the cord got hung on something and caused it to get pulled up hard and it hit the front of the TV.

I scurred online and found a method using an eraser to buff the scratch out. It's the size of a large speck of dust/ pin head. I just got this TV last year so I'm a bit paranoid about it. It is HARDLY noticable when I'm watching TV. Just looks like a speck of dust that never leaves. BUT _*I*_ know it's there that's enough.

I bought a warranty from Square Trade. But I'm sure it doesn't cover issues like this.

Any more ideas (proven) that I can use to fix it?


----------



## P Smith

If it not disturb you during viewing TV, then just sit and relax.  
Little grease/fluid silicone will smooth the spots, but check after apply it how good is a picture during light scenes.


----------



## fluffybear

A few months back, I discovered one of kids had scribbled on my 73 inch Mitsubishi with a pen. I used a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser to get rid of nearly all the ink. I called a few repair people and spoke with some people at work and everyone had a different suggestion for getting out scratches from using toothpaste to nail polish remover to rubbing alcohol to using a glass cooktop cleaner/polish. 
I'll be honest, I did not try any of these suggestions (just the idea of putting nail polish remover on my TV, scares me) and instead decided to see how bad it really was while watching TV. I discovered that while I can see the scratches on the TV when it is turned off, I have a hard time seeing them at all when the TV is on. 

My suggestion is before you put anything on your TV, double check first to see if it is really necessary and if you can live without it.


----------



## xmguy

Right now the TV is off. I've only got minimal lighting. I can't see the scratch at all. So I'll TRY not to notice it. The more I try the more I will. I'm just VERY lucky it didn't scratch more or break the LCD panel. <shivers> at the thought of that.


----------



## Lee L

I can tell you one thing, if I were going to try to do anything to that scratch, I would make a piece of paper or card and cut a spot out to more or less match the damaged spot and work through that, so that I did not risk damaging something else around the spot. At least if you make that tiny spot worse, it is still a tiny spot.


----------



## fluffybear

2 more suggestions from the folks around work today.

Petroleum Jelly
Liquid Lense (removes scratches from eye glasses)

The most popular answer though around the office is Toothpaste. Apply a small amount over the scratch and let sit until dry then buff. I have no idea if it works (nor am I endorsing it or encouraging anyone to try it on their TV) but I'm thinking about swinging by a glass shop and picking up a throw away piece of Lexan where I can test some these home remedies out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

I don't know if it will work in this case, but I use Poly-Watch to remove scratches from acrylic watch crystals. I've also used it to remove scuff marks from CDs.

Mike


----------

